# Do you need to smile?



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2018/11/entertainment/dogs-catching-treats-cnnphotos/index.html


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Cute, thanks for posting.


----------

